# Milescraft Dovetail Template



## Hillsboro (Jun 20, 2010)

Came across the above template in the local Woodcraft store. It appears to be an interesting way to build dovetail templates of almost any size without the horrific expense of the commercial products.

Does anyone have experience with the Milescraft system? If so, I would appreciate your thoughts/comments.

Many thanks,

Phil


----------

